

Who'll follow The Gap to Australia? - franticromantic
http://internationalbs.wordpress.com/2010/07/13/follow-me-to-oz/

======
Specstacular
And it seems Zara is definitely on their way...see
[http://www.insideretailing.com.au/Latest/tabid/53/ID/8635/Za...](http://www.insideretailing.com.au/Latest/tabid/53/ID/8635/Zara-
confirms-Australian-entry.aspx)

